# 10 gallon Metaframe - Nature Style/Aqueon



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I drove to Parkville MD. last night on the Harley to pick up the tank, it was a Craig's list find and it holds water but it has glue from tape and other goodies so it needs a good cleaning, but the seller gave me $10 off after I had paid him, so it was only $20, and his was a really nice guy. Also I went to my local stone yard and found two rocks I liked, I washed them down then soaked them in RO water over night, the gH was 5 and the kH zero and I had already added Equilibrium to the RO but I though it should have been 3 dgH.










Also my needle valves arrived, one will be used on this tank with the above regulator.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is super fun!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome. 

As for your filter, it most likely will be a lot of flow. I am running one on my 20 long but it's far from 20 gallons with hardscape. I ordered a 2217 impeller when it was on my 29 as my impeller wore irregularly and now it's crazy. The length makes it work. You could either throttle it back, or put a T fitting in the tank. The T fitting will not only add hard angles but it will also basically half the flow in each direction. The only reason I would think this will work is I needed a temporary fix on another tank and did this and it reduced the "pressure" or "current" like crazy, not sure how to describe it but it wasn't shooting out water and calmed it a lot. Not sure if it effected actual flow much. It also makes a very tidy looking outflow if you aren't going with anything special like lily pipes. I would probably go with stainless lily pipes (and possibly polish them) on your tank if you are doing something special. 



I also think it would be cool if you found something chrome for your lighting fixture since you are making it. Knowing you are into motorcycles, I am thinking like a chrome cover of some sort. I just think it would bee cool with the theme and probably look "vintage" without too much work if you found something the right size.

I look forward to seeing this expand.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the imput, I was thinking maybe a Rex Grigg reactor would help slow it down a little if I modify it at lilttle for super efficiency, my 2215 gave 8 years of service so it's old but it does have a 2217 impeller also.

On the light Hoppy has given me some ideas in another direction but still using LEDs but with aluminum channel and angle as the heat sink, now I need to make it look retro because his is very sleek and modern. I do have a cool cabinet design that should be a little between an ADA cabinet with a Craftsman style flare with polished or chrome hardware to match the tank.

Solenoids are in, just waiting for some 10-32 fitting so I can build the regulator.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Another member did one with aluminum channeling and it looks sweet, but very modern. I don't think it would detract but you could also just cover that in some sort of housing that is "retro".

I like the idea of the stand. Should be clean but retro.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That tank brings back memories of my first 10 gallon tank. Congrats on finding one and the great price for it. This sounds like a great project.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys and I can't wait to see it come together. I did some polishing on the SS and glass but it's going to need more, but overall it's a nice tank with no damage other than normal wear.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SWEET! I am present and accounted for.:thumbsup:

Why not try to hide the LED's in the hood that came with it and put the drivers under the stand? Would that work, or am I thinking out my @#* again? Lol.

As for the stand. I would do something with a flat top so you don't hide any of the frame. That tank is too sweet to be hidden like that. Lol.

*WARNING* This post was typed while keyboard operator was extremely tired.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

I was at my LFS yesterday. They recently remodeled and found a stack of metaframe tops still in the box. I'm redoing my own so I nearly cried/pee'd when I saw them but alas they are 20". I can price them if you like?

~Kelli


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> SWEET! I am present and accounted for.:thumbsup:
> 
> Why not try to hide the LED's in the hood that came with it and put the drivers under the stand? Would that work, or am I thinking out my @#* again? Lol.
> 
> ...


Well I think something a little closer to the period would look better, plus I'm going to make the stand with a Craftsman type flare, it should look really nice when it's done. I filled today and no leaks but I would like to polish the glass a little more, it has years of calcium stains from sitting half full.



Kelli said:


> I was at my LFS yesterday. They recently remodeled and found a stack of metaframe tops still in the box. I'm redoing my own so I nearly cried/pee'd when I saw them but alas they are 20". I can price them if you like?
> 
> ~Kelli


You are my new best friend and I would definitely like that, pm has been sent and thank you.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Well I think something a little closer to the period would look better, plus I'm going to make the stand with a Craftsman type flare, it should look really nice when it's done. I filled today and no leaks but I would like to polish the glass a little more, it has years of calcium stains from sitting half full.


Got ya. Hope you get it all clean. Those calcium deposits can be a pain.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

150EH said:


> Well I think something a little closer to the period would look better, plus I'm going to make the stand with a Craftsman type flare, it should look really nice when it's done. I filled today and no leaks but I would like to polish the glass a little more, it has years of calcium stains from sitting half full.
> 
> 
> 
> You are my new best friend and I would definitely like that, pm has been sent and thank you.


if the metal frame is steel, go ahead and use muratic acid to get rid of the calcium stains it should eat it right up. wont hurt the glass or silicone either, aluminum will start getting ate at by it right away though


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info and I did not know you could use muriatic acid on calcium, I did use a lime and it was strong enough to get the job done. I filled the tank to the brim and got a slow seep so I removed 32 ounces and it was fine and I'll never fill it that tall, also I buffed out the SS to a improved state, cut & cleaned the hood so I could use it for now.

I'm going to head out to the Home Depot tomorrow for cabinet materials, MDF and Poplar for the cabinet, so I should have some diy photos up soon


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Any reason to not reseal the glass? I would be worried more long term. Even on one of my regular AGA tanks, my rim wasn't totally sealed and I would accidentally over fill and it was a pain. I personally wouldn't likely reseal most tanks but these seem like they wouldn't be too challenging and many members have said it wasn't too bad. Plus it may be easier to polish up while you are at it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like someone had caulked it in the last couple years and I actually cut some of the excess out where it was too far out on the glass, there no reason to see a caulk line in a Metaframe.

I did get out and get some material today, MDF & Poplar 1 by, some aluminum channel and angle, and managed to get a little done too.

Cleaned up and I cut the cover to the size of the tank. I can't help it, OCD!









Materials at noon?









Progress on stand, it will get a door and top, all painted black satin.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OMGGGGGG....I love that stand. WOWWWWWWWWW....I wish I have your skill.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It should look nice when it's done, the MDF with be smooth and the grain of the poplar will show through the paint, I've got some nice hardware too plus the top of the stand will have LEDs built in behind the tank for a dramitic background effect.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like some vintage goodness.. Ahh love antiques..  Im sure you will make it into a beautiful lively tank!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Stand looks really good so far. I like the base as it matches the angles of the tank. Should look really sharp when it's done. Tank seemed to clean up very well on the close ups.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, if I can find some textured sheet aluminum I have a cool idea for the light too.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

150EH said:


> It should look nice when it's done, the MDF with be smooth and the grain of the poplar will show through the paint, I've got some nice hardware too plus the top of the stand will have LEDs built in behind the tank for a dramitic background effect.


I am pretty sure it will be. I can't wait for the scape.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is gonna be epic. I am jealous now. Lol. Tank envy has set in.

That stand is amazing. Are you planning on shelves or something inside the stand? If not, you may want to add some. That is the one thing I wish the stand for my 20 high had.

How do you have the MDF all attached together? I think I see some glue, but I could be wrong. (Typing while hung over.)

I think I know my next project now too. A new stand for my 20 high. Good thing I asked for lumber for father's day.:hihi:roud:

Keep it up man. You have me at the edge of my seat on this one.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Guys, I do use glue everywhere, MDF is so stable and it will only have some Poplar accents, I also use lap joints, a biscuit joiner, a trim gun with 2" SS nails.

Here's todays progress, I got yesterdays work primed and the top on and caulked, plus I added some soft feet, so just the door and some details remain. Talking about details look at the 1/8 grove on the corner, you can't tell in the photo but there are two on each corner for that Craftsman look.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

This project is coming along nicely... I will be following


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Now I get it. The craftsman look. Duh. Sorry. Slow moment. That stand looks awesome.roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you kindly, yeah the door will have the same detail and I like the style over the traditional mitered corner. I actually went out last night and painted another coat of white on the inside and primed the top after drilling holes for the filter tubing and some 5 mm LED light that will be used as background lighting, hopefully. I am going to take a couple days off from building as I twisted my back Saturday morning before I picked up the materials and after to days of building the stand my back is totally out of wack and I have a Doctors appointment Tuesday, so I have to take it easy and do some internet shopping, lol.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

this is awesome, coming along great my man, keep up the work gotta love projects like this keep us posted!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is what my LFS has:



















$10.

The boxes are a little mouse-chewed as you can see, but the pieces are all in good shape, if a little dusty.

~Kelli


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, that looks nice for $10, pm sent. I more than likely won't use it in this build but it would be nice to have for a future build or for the next person that has a retro plan for this tank.

The box is so cool 'No Jump SS Cover"!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Thank you kindly, yeah the door will have the same detail and I like the style over the traditional mitered corner. I actually went out last night and painted another coat of white on the inside and primed the top after drilling holes for the filter tubing and some 5 mm LED light that will be used as background lighting, hopefully. I am going to take a couple days off from building as I twisted my back Saturday morning before I picked up the materials and after to days of building the stand my back is totally out of wack and I have a Doctors appointment Tuesday, so I have to take it easy and do some internet shopping, lol.


That stand is gonna be beautiful.

Sorry to hear about your back man. Keep us posted on that.

Curious how the LED background is gonna play out.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Cable and the back has been on going since 2005 but I just like to complain. I'm not sure how the background is going to work but I have a bunch of different ideas to try, you can see the holes in the top and I staggered them just to cover my tail.

Here's the LEDs getting started, thanks to Hoppy and his DIY LED build pages but mine is not nearly as neat.









These stand photos are poor but you get the idea, I still have more painting and sanding.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the stand. I love it I love it I love it. Nice color...............
Well done.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Thanks Cable and the back has been on going since 2005 but I just like to complain. I'm not sure how the background is going to work but I have a bunch of different ideas to try, you can see the holes in the top and I staggered them just to cover my tail.
> 
> Here's the LEDs getting started, thanks to Hoppy and his DIY LED build pages but mine is not nearly as neat.
> 
> ...


I feel ya on the back thing. Mine randomly goes out ever since I busted my hip. It sucks. That background is gonna be cool. Are you worried about it being too bright?

You need to come to my house and build a stand for my 28gal rimless. :hihi: That stand looks awesome.:icon_smil

How come you didn't paint the inside of the door the same as inside the stand?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Stand color is awesome. If you check my 20 long journal, you will see I use a similar color in my recording studio. I personally don't like the exposed hinge but it doesn't bug me and is likely exactly what you are going for. 

The aluminum with the rivets looks cool and should be very functional. If you have a lot of time to waste, you could polish it to match your tank pretty well. 

This is coming along very well. I love these types of journals where every piece is made to fit a style. I was raised in a family where you did everything yourself, we didn't call it DIY, it was just how it went. In 16 years, only one of my cars has been to a shop for non warranty/recall reasons and that was because I wasn't allowed to change my clutch in my apartment parking lot lol. So obviously, I love DIY. I just haven't gotten into wood working as saws scare me to death. Sorry, not trying to interrupt your thread, I just love hand made stuff.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks everybody, after another coat of black I'll sand it with a fine paper and top it off with a water based satin poly to make it able to take some abuse. I did the inside of the door black so you won't see any white from a side angle, it's really bright in there with a white primer and 3 coats of bright white high gloss exterior! 

The light will get a hood so most of that structure will be hidden but some rivets might make it on the exterior, maybe some copper rivets?

Cable I'll send you a materials list and I'll need a place to sleep for a week but I'll see you on Saturday to start building the stand, I'm going to pack now so don't bother trying to contact me by the time you see this I'll have already left for Chi town.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Thanks everybody, after another coat of black I'll sand it with a fine paper and top it off with a water based satin poly to make it able to take some abuse. I did the inside of the door black so you won't see any white from a side angle, it's really bright in there with a white primer and 3 coats of bright white high gloss exterior!
> 
> The light will get a hood so most of that structure will be hidden but some rivets might make it on the exterior, maybe some copper rivets?
> 
> Cable I'll send you a materials list and I'll need a place to sleep for a week but I'll see you on Saturday to start building the stand, I'm going to pack now so don't bother trying to contact me by the time you see this I'll have already left for Chi town.


Hmm. I am just wondering that cuz I want to do a different stand for my reef tank and I need something reflective for the fuge. Now, I am wondering why you went with white on the inside as opposed to black. Any specific reason? I am planning on an upgrade to my 20high, and I need to build a new stand, and was wondering what to do with the inside.

Lol. The couch is all set up for ya man. And, I still have not gotten that materials list. Hit me up when you get to Midway. :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm old and with the white inside I can see what I'm doing! You've never seen that trick, I painted the inside of the 150 stand an put a light in there so I could see.

I think it would be a great trick for a saltwater tank sump, I don't really know what a fuge is but I know that you use a light over the wet/dry to grow bacteria or something crazy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I'm old and with the white inside I can see what I'm doing! You've never seen that trick, I painted the inside of the 150 stand an put a light in there so I could see.
> 
> I think it would be a great trick for a saltwater tank sump, I don't really know what a fuge is but I know that you use a light over the wet/dry to grow bacteria or something crazy.


That thought struck me after I hit "Post". (The white, not the old. Lol.) That is really not a bad idea. And while I hate the white on the inside, that does make sense. I may have to do the same thing. Lol.

When you have a chance, google "refugium". That is a fuge. And I think you are right. The white on the inside of the stand for the salty setup would not be a bad idea at all.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I got the regulator put together today with a Burkert solenoid & Fabco needle valve.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice stand!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank H, I picked up a 5 lb. CO2 tank today and really got hosed, the tank filled a buck fifteen, ouch!!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's possible the gauge isn't correct.

That stand kicks butt!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's possible the gauge isn't correct.
> 
> That stand kicks butt!


The tank valve was opened but the solenoid wasn't plugged in, but it worked fine after going through a leak test and running pressure test.

Thanks, caulk and paint makes it easier.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

150EH said:


> Thank H, I picked up a 5 lb. CO2 tank today and really got hosed, the tank filled a buck fifteen, ouch!!!!


Wait, $1.15, I thought that's cheap.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My LED's are here from China, it took 23 days and free shipping so this makes up for the CO2 bottle, more later.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on getting your LEDs. Love the stand and great job on it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I got all the LED's tested and they are all good but I did have to place a last minute order for epoxy and a multi-meter so I won't start the big light til next week but I'll start the background and moonlights tomorrow. I was looking at the LED's and they look exact to Bridgelux but they were only a buck each and the 5 mm lights were $4 for 20 lights and the each had soldiered leads with shrink tube, that's 20 cents each and free shipping, but I have picture in my head of some poor Chinese kid with his boss and his whip making him work faster, so I think I'll buy American next time.

But all this means that I'll be buying plants in the next couple weeks and getting the tank finished so I'm very excited and it was really hard not to buy at todays meeting.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see this LED light.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

It'd be really cool if you turned this into like a steampunk tank. Brass stain the cylinder and add some pipes and brass to the stand and stain it a natural wood color. And you get a scifi 18th century style "life support" looking tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a partial install on my blue LEDs going into the stand, I just got them soldiered and protected, I hope they are worth the effort and if not I'll just add them to the moonlights so it's not a total waste. The cabinet has one coat of satin poly with some look of wet and dry areas but my orbital sander pad broke in two from dry rot, so I'll have to get that repaired before I can finish the cabinet and it look horrible as it stands.










I also got a partial install on the blue moon lights and the dimmable driver, right now I have some steel screws holding it together but I'll replace them later.

Sorry about the poor quality photos but I was mad because it's sitting in my favorite chair, my wife went to the pool today so I snuck all my stuff into the living room and watched movies in the air conditioning as I soldiered.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Today I installed my giant power strip, I made out of 5 single outlets and some scrap MDF and Lexan, I was going to leave the Lexan clear but the Forstner bit a was using kept grabbing the Lexan and made some marks, so I decided some silver paint might hide my mistakes and be a fitting color for this build.

With a few more deliveries I will be nearing the finish but I am puzzled about the filter, I have a Eheim 2215 with 2217 impeller ready to go but I'm worried the flow will be too much and I'm going to build a combination Rex Grigg reactor with a heater in the reactor but I still think the 2215 will be too much power and I'm considering a 2211 from Ken's, let me know what you think and as usual don't hold back because I have no experience with canisters on tanks this small.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a 2215 with a 2217 on my 20 long but that is only about 12 gallons. The flow is too strong with stems but is fine with just a foreground. It may work, especially if you throw in a reactor and heater. You may have to throttle it down a bit but it's worth trying. If it's too much, I believe the hose size is the same (or it's the same as a 2213 which I think would be a bitter choice). Then you can just swap out the actual filter, not all the tubing and equipment if it's too much. 

It's hard to say since I don't know your plans but if you don't plan on tall growing stems, you likely can get away with the 2215. You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I'll throw in the rocks I'm going to use a do a water only spin cycle to see how powerful it is, I'm not using a spray bar on this tank but just painting the Eheim outlet hook black and hanging it over the edge. If I have to I could use a larger one to slow the flow a bit but the 2211 is only $75 too.

Correction $65


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I got the wiring done today and got the fixture working thanks to at lot help from Hoppy, it runs a .48 amps so I didn't need to wire it a multimeter and adjust the SVR2 with 20 3 watt LEDs, this is something you'll want to know if you ever try to build one. 


















This is not an accurate level of brightness but shows the difference between dim and bright.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice work, looking good


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, I played with it a little more and it's super bright, I hope it has enough cool white to make the tank look nice.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

You didn't adjust the SVR2 when setting up? Some of those MeanWells come with weird settings, so it's always advisable to adjust SVR2 until it's to where you want it. IIRC Hoppy had a driver that was trying to push around 2 amps?? unbeknownst to him.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No, I adjusted it but I needed to stay under 750 mA and at full open it was 480 mA so I didn't need to open it up and do all the setup with the multimeter so I was making a note so others wouldn't waste there time if they were to build this exact setup.

Believe it or not my little diagram is the best thing out there to buid this light, with all the other documentation the 10 v AC adapter is mostly left out which makes the build hard to understand, it's the first time I've ever heard of a driver needing a reference signal but it works.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahh, ok. Makes sense now. Disregard my comment then


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand how the coffee grinder fits in. (?)


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Grind, drink, get wired, lights!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, too funny


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I made a hood today out of leather grain aluminum and it's huge looking, I think some paint will help it look smaller but we'll see, I also included a shot of the free light I got with the tank and it's pretty dim. Plus I got some paint on the filter intake/outlet tubing so I just need a few more things and I ordered them today.

Dim & Big, isn't that a Country group?
















I think if I tape off the hem where all the screws are and paint the body black, then hit it lightly with a sanding block to bring out the leather grain detail, it might look better.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

On the light, I think it would look nice if you just covered the top with a flat strip of aluminum. I don't know if that will have an effect on heat. It would be simple and if you riveted it, I think it would match the look. It's going to be hard to make anything not look big on a 10 gallon.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

After I put the light on the tank and pluged it in I had a short, even thought the dimmer dial is made to be attached to the hood it is not insulated and we had a little light show. I pulled it all a part and insulated it properly but still no luck, finally I just removed it and now it works but the dimmer is just hanging there under the light. It seems that even the slightest touch of the dimmer and the hood makes it short circuit and being the are both made from metal there is no way around this without installing some type of plastic insert in the hood to accept it.

As it stands this is the light at half power, it's plenty bright enough for most plants.









You can see the dimmer on the far right, I would have to cut out the aluminum and place a piece of plastic in the hood to accept the dimmer.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

Really dig this tank.

Looks like it would be right at home in a body shop somewhere.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The heater came today and I have to make one more on-line order for clear PVC and a couple fittings then I can start to put this tank together, I used a power cord grommet to insulate the dimmer from the hood and it works fine now and I just sealed the top rim with silicone I had a small leak when the tank was filled to the brim and the top rim would twist if you pulled on it but it should be rock solid by tomorrow morning? Also I want to raise those rocks toward the surface and I don't want to use substrate so I guess I need another rock unless you have a suggestion.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that the light fixture looks pretty good. It's not so much bigger than the ones that those tanks came with.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm getting used to it but there was a really small hood on the tank that the previous owner gave me so at first this one looked gigantic.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

UPS comes tomorrow with the parts for my reactor so by the end of the week I'm hoping to see water in the tank and I'm so bored of waiting for the UPS truck, if every one would ship USPS it would be cheaper and faster.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the rivets, gives it an cool industrial look.

Need some substrate? :wink:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Dogfish I'm glad you like it!!! No pooh in this tank but thanks for thinking of me!!

I got all my materials for my combo in-line heater/reactor and I think it went fairly smooth but won't know until I get some water pressure on it, here's my build thread in the DIY section and here are some of the finished photos:

















Now I just need to go to the Liquor store and get my 10 ounce Canada Dry Bubble counter and I'll be ready for water in the tank.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice DIY skills man!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you, I have a piece of 1/4 inch plexiglass coming this week, it will protect the light from the water and help with evaporation, so I should have some photos after I get started putting it all together.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Moving right along I see.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> Moving right along I see.


I'm glad to see you are still out there and you are still checking in periodically. It's actually come to a stand still but I have all the pieces needed to get it filled and start planting, but I'm just to lazy to do the work and take some photos, soon I hope.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, I'm back to work on this tank, finally. I got a sheet 12 x 24 x 1/4 of cast acrylic on Amazon for $20, I cut it to size and drilled some hole to attach it to the light, leaving a space for air flow but it should keep the moisture out of my light and evaporation to a minimum too, it also keeps the pipes neat and I cut a small feeding/dosing slot in the back.










I also got all my gear in the stand but it's not pretty but it functions, the one thing I forgot was a master power switch but no biggy. My last piece of gear came today, the check valve for the CO2 so I can fill it tomorrow if I get motivated.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow nice tank. Good picture skills also!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jegli09 said:


> Wow nice tank. Good picture skills also!


Thanks Jegli!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I'm glad to see you are still out there and you are still checking in periodically. It's actually come to a stand still but I have all the pieces needed to get it filled and start planting, but I'm just to lazy to do the work and take some photos, soon I hope.


I am still around.:icon_wink


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I like this. It's different than usual. It should be called Steampunk Aquarium.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I finally got some water and plants in this tank, nothing spectacular but there is HC up front with 3 C. walkerii to the right and a thin stand of Eleocharis sp. 'GWAPA' which one of our members collected from the Potomac (I think) and it's not a dwarf but should stand about 8 or 10 inches tall. I also have a C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset' planted in a pot of Amazonia with Fissidens wrapped around the pot to disguise it, I sat it up on a rock to get it near the surface like that will make it happy (not) as I've heard they don't survive submerged and if you Google it and look at the images there are very few in water but I don't need another house plant so I want try and figure a way to keep it in tank with a lid as it might do better in one of Hydrophyte's ripariums.

I don't really have any photos worth sharing as I haven't even fired up the filter, heater, or CO2 yet, I just came home from the auction and stuck them in a tank with water so they wouldn't die on me (knock on wood).

Sorry but lately the efforts have been minimal.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally.  it looks like a good start. And it looks like MTS has gotten you too.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No MTS yet but I did get the filter, reactor/heater filled and running today but I had a leak so I had to redesign for now. My old design works and I know what I did wrong so this big Heyco fitting is not needed but I had it laying around so I used it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This setup is cursed, the reactor/heater was first to spring a leak, then the tank, and last night the regulator went, this is just too much fun. I took the heater out of the reactor for now, replaced the tank with $15 Petsmart tank, and I'm using the regulator from the 150 because it was turned off anyway.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you going to try and really seal the tank?

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

That sucks. A bunch of hard work down the drain. Was the reactor/inline heater diy as well or did you buy it from someone?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Shame. I had a small leak in my Metaframe. I cleaned out the silicone and just redid it on the inside. I figured the glass was already held in place by the frame so there wasn't much shear force. Has worked fine for a few years now.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

very nice set up , good job bro


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> Are you going to try and really seal the tank?
> 
> Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


Yes I have already cleaned out the old silicone and I'm going to let the tank dry out for a week or two before I do the deed.




KFryman said:


> That sucks. A bunch of hard work down the drain. Was the reactor/inline heater diy as well or did you buy it from someone?


I made the inline reactor/heater and I'm pretty sure I know what my mistake was so the next one should work just fine.



BruceF said:


> Shame. I had a small leak in my Metaframe. I cleaned out the silicone and just redid it on the inside. I figured the glass was already held in place by the frame so there wasn't much shear force. Has worked fine for a few years now.


I'm hoping I'll get the same result and it looks like the silicone that was in the tank was really old but it didn't leak when I tested the tank so I let it go.



tommypham said:


> very nice set up , good job bro


Thanks, if I can get it to stop leaking from everywhere it will be.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a temporary replacement tank to try and save my plants but the hair grass is really the only plant that is doing well, the Crypts have all melted and I'm not sure if they will spring back and the HC is just pitiful with hardly any green color left. Besides the Aqua soil producing super high levels of ammonia the CO2 has been on/off the whole time and the plants have been uprooted and replanted several times in the last 2 weeks, so will see. The good news is the el cheapo tank was only $15 and after I removed a half pound of excess silicone it doesn't look to bad, except for the plants and layout.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The Crypts have melted so badly because of all of the water parameters are constantly changing and they had very small root systems to begin with, so on the last replant some had no leaves at all but I replanted them. Today I got a single new leaf popping up through the substrate, it doesn't take much to amaze me.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Bounce back please, it's only been 8 days since I replanted this tank and the plants have taken a hit from being moved and having no CO2 but after a solid 8 days of CO2 and only 4 days since the last of the daily water changes to get rid of the AS ammonia they are starting to bounce back, just slightly.

Also I have re-sealed the Metaframe but it hasn't been tested yet, even so I'll wait a month or more before adding any new plant material to the tank.


----------



## dvf789 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very easy to repair Metaframe's. Have someone cut a piece of glass to fit over the slate. Use Black silicone around the bottom and place the glass on the silcone. Then re-seal like a normal tank. Silicone will never adhere to slate, but there is no need to remove it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Luckily the slate wasn't leaking on this tank so hopefully the new silicone will fix my problem with the front glass leaking, They used a ton of tar under this tank to affix the slate and so far it has paid off.

Welcome to the forum dvf789, are you in stricking distance to join GWAPA?


----------



## dvf789 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Metaframe*

Have had a few Metaframes. Even with the tar, with age I would to be safe put glass over it. thats just me. Glad to know it is just a seal on the edge then. I will look into the fish group, seem interesting.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I went up to our LFS today and got 2 pots of HC, 1 pot of Narrow Leaf Micro Sword, and a dozen Ghost shrimp to test my tank and put a light load to start building some beneficial bacteria. So far they are fine and swimming freely and what other creature can you buy a dozen of for $2, Cable I'll have pictures tomorrow.

Also I'm not sure if my light is strong enough to keep the HC growing or it could just be that I tortured it with all the re-plants and the CO2 on and off, but I'm going to buy a back up light from AFA this week because I would really like to grow this little plant.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Here's a couple of shot with some new plants and shrimp, I think the new HC is going to have a much better chance and I really like the Lilaeopsis mauritiana, this is the first time I've tried either of these plants.










Paleomonetes paludosus/Ghost Shrimp 6 for $1


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry to hear about the tank springing a leak. Its a great tank, and will be sweet once you get it resealed and up and running again.

Good luck with the HC. I am a HC-serial killer:icon_sad:

i love the Ghost shrimp. i have a bunch in my low tech tank as well. they are a hoot to watch


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's OK just look under my avatar, I'm a shrimp killer. I've already lost 3 of the Ghost shrimp but I think it's because the clerk picked out the largest he could find after I told them what I was going to do with them, so they are the oldest and the weakest. The GS are fun to watch and I've read they like to make boroughs and I see them trying to dig in the AS, they also never pass on a meal as one died they had it sectioned up and devoured before I could get the tweezers.

I've already got the Meta re-sealed but I'm going to use it for something else, so I'll have to wait for stuff to arrive, light, ADA soil additives, AS powder, etc. Oh, I got a good price on acrylic tubing to make some pipes too.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I got 2 replies on my regulator, I'm looking for a rebuild kit and niether had what I wanted and one stated the regulator it was built prior to 1965 when Victor was based in San Francisco but the second email gave me a phone number to call but I don't think I'm going to find any thing for a pre 1965 regulator.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Using the Metaframe for something else? Lol. I see MTS has set in big time.

Nice ghost shrimp too. I kind of almost want to try a small species tank for them at some point. Might be interesting.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I lost the forth one today but the tank tests good, 8 to go but mine just don't have the same color as yours. BTW they are vandals and like to dig and pull on moss and HC.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I almost forgot I added to branches/twigs of mini fissidens today, it came from my low tech nano so it should really take off with CO2 and ferts.

Oh, I might been killing off shrimp because I'm dosing Excel but I have to do something to get this HC established.

Ha, MTS no way I only have 3 tanks full of water and one that's dry, but I ordered a new LED for it and the ADA substrate additives, opps.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good photos of the shrimp


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I lost the forth one today but the tank tests good, 8 to go but mine just don't have the same color as yours. BTW they are vandals and like to dig and pull on moss and HC.


It took mine about a year or more to get more color than that. Patience man, patience.



150EH said:


> I almost forgot I added to branches/twigs of mini fissidens today, it came from my low tech nano so it should really take off with CO2 and ferts.
> 
> Oh, I might been killing off shrimp because I'm dosing Excel but I have to do something to get this HC established.
> 
> Ha, MTS no way I only have 3 tanks full of water and one that's dry, but I ordered a new LED for it and the ADA substrate additives, opps.


Lol. Denial. Stage one I would say.:hihi:

Not sure what the Excel will do to the shrimp. I have read that they need about 10 gallons per shrimp though. Not sure how much truth there is in that though. Might be worth looking into though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's only been 3 days since I took a photo of this tank but it looks like the HC is starting to fill in, and quickly. I did a water change today and it looked like it was tinted green but the nitrates were about 10 ppm, no ammonia, etc. but I think I should lay off the ferts for a week and just dose Excel, besides I'm down to 7 shrimp out of the original 12.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

How did Sandy treat you? Are you and the family ok?

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> How did Sandy treat you? Are you and the family ok?


Not too bad and thanks for asking, we lost power for 38 hours and the air temp in the house was 60 degrees over night but it seems that everybody survived, no trees down but we did spend a bit of cash on gas for the generator and we only used it to watch DVDs during the evenings so we wouldn't kill each other.


I made a good pair of clear lily pipes today with my new heat gun, I also put the finishing touches on the 3rd generation heater/reactor today and it looks very, very good. Now I just need to get off my lazy butt and install everything on the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you guys made it through in one piece. Now, back to work. Lol.:hihi:

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cable I've got to get you a photo of these ghost shrimp, they have colored up so much and you can see all of their organs, colon, etc., they have been eating some high dollar Red Bee Shrimp food and they are so happy and look nothing like the clear shrimp I came home with.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cable, I'm sorry they aren't better quality but you can see a little detail. I'm finding these shrimp are a blast to watch, they run as soon as food hits the water and then they carry it away and guard it like a dog, they are also starting to eat a lot of algae on my every other day feeding routine.

















They seem to have a slit in the eye that makes them look a little funny


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool pix


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

*Finally!!!*

Finally I got the generation III heater/reactor combo installed without any leaks, it was gluing on a wide collar with silicone and letting it cure before you start the build that made the difference and no Heyco fitting required, besides they leaked.

I also made some clear lily pipe bent up to my specific needs and they do make the tank look less cluttered, at least when they are new and clean.

Before & After


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good, and those shrimp pics are awesome. I especially dig that last one. Now you make me want ghost shrimp again.

On a side not, those shrimp will go nuts for some blood worms.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought you would like them, they are very active and come like dogs at feeding time and they also guard the food. I'll have to try the blood worms to see how they act.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I thought you would like them, they are very active and come like dogs at feeding time and they also guard the food. I'll have to try the blood worms to see how they act.


The way they guard the food is really funny. Wait till you see them with the worms. Even better.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

*Really!!! Cyano again*

I can't believe it but I have Cyanobacteria in this tank and I've started treating it tonight with Maracyn, This tanks has very little good bacteria and only the load 5 or 6 Ghost Shrimp can provide so it may get ugly. I used some Fissidens from my 150 and transfered the bacteria to this tank, so it's my fault and this strain has been treated several times in the 150 so I may be in trouble. I'm taking all of the pre-cautions I can, like adding the Maracyn at night in fear that light may degrade or reduce effectiveness, plus I've added 25% more than the recommended amounts, now I wait and treat for 8 days, knock on wood.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

*Tank Update!*

The tank has filled in nicely and got the first hard trim today, new fish are in the air as I type, flown in from Wet Spot in Oregon, and I'll pick up some shrimp at our December meeting, OEBT and Yellow Neocaridina.

I need to put some wood or breeding tubes behind the rocks for hiding or maybe some oak leaves, etc.

Before









After trim, the four Ghost shrimp were going crazy finding eats after the trim.









The new fish are 3 Hara jerdoni "Dwarf Anchor Cat" which are 1.2 inches long as adults, so they are tiny.









... and 11 Microdevario kubotai "Green Rasbora" which are a half to three quarters of and inch long mature.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks fabulous. Mind taking some pics with the stand/light so we can see it in full effect?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL, I was trying to leave my DIY out of the shot, thanks and I will.

Wet Spot packed them beautifully and they all came through alive and in good health. It really make the overnight shipping worth it, to see these fish so healthy and full of energy.

The Microdevario kubotai are very nervous but have colored up a little over the past couple hours. 









These Hara minuscula "Burmese Mini Moth Cat" are a slightly different species than I wanted but they are so cool looking and have a ton of personality in such a tiny package, I think they would have be enough to make a really interesting tank without the nervous energy of the Green Rasbora.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, I missed some posts. Glad to see the tank still going. It is starting to look great. Hope to see more soon. :icon_cool


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll post some pics soon. After new year it was just embarrassing, filled with Cyanobacteria (transfered from the 150) BBA because of soft acidic water, RO & C02. But I've been working hard trimming, cleaning, H202 treatments and it's starting to look good, just a little more and all the BBA will be dead but I'll still have the white fuzz tufts everywhere for a while.

I've started using tap water to get the kH up, which helps the C02 to work easier and keeps the pH higher too, it works so well that I almost gassed my new fish the first time I got a stable kH of 3, I turned to admire my work and everyone was gasping for air, but they all made it.

I see your beautiful little girl is getting big enough to grab that top rim and pull, then she'll dance around making that nice splashy noise, laughing and waving her arms, lala la la!!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

After I looked at this I realized there were a few things I should have done to make my tank look better like, move those wires, clean the pipes, remove drop checker, & unplug the filter.

Never the less is has come a long way and I thought it was a lost cause. Look how the substrate in the middle was broken and heaved by injecting H202 into the substrate.

I love hoe green this tank is right down to the fish.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I see your beautiful little girl is getting big enough to grab that top rim and pull, then she'll dance around making that nice splashy noise, laughing and waving her arms, lala la la!!!


Tank looks good man. Glad to see it still chugging along. 

She likes to try to get the snails. Lol. And, bang on the top glass.


----------

